# Hi :)



## Gvojic Sanja (Jul 24, 2013)

I am new around here  here is some of my oil painting


----------



## Gvojic Sanja (Jul 24, 2013)

*Hey*



chanda95 said:


> Welcome!!! Your work is stunning! Absolutely love it. Keep it up and keep sharing with us.


Thanks!!! I will continue to share my work


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome Gvojic! Your art is amazing! Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## Gvojic Sanja (Jul 24, 2013)

Michael Graves said:


> Welcome Gvojic! Your art is amazing! Looking forward to seeing more!


Thank you! 
Today I will upload some Illustrations


----------



## chinujhon (Jul 31, 2013)

These oil paintings are awesome.. I like the color combination and finishing of your painting..


----------

